# Finally ID'd my clowns



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Well after a couple of weeks I now have a positive ID of my clowns (pics to come when I get camera back). They are a black color morph of Amphiprion polymnus or "Saddleback" clownfish. Unfortunately I lost one 3 days after introducing. The other is doing great and has taken up residence in a newly acquired anemone. I will be replcaing the other in a week or so. They were both young so sexing shouldn't be a problem as neither was male or female yet (I would guess).


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

I don't think you will hit a problem, but it is best to do what you attempted and introduce the clowns together. I still wouldn't worry about it too much b/c I had a similar instance where one clown was introduced after the other. It took a little while for the future female to allow the future male into the anemone, but they paired after a short time.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

wow... thats pretty cool... how much did you pay for those?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The pair I got was 60.00. There was another pair in that was absolutely beautiful priced @ 100.00. Color was exquisite.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Just curious.....Where did you get the positive ID? I just ID'd one of those on another forum yesterday.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Id love to see some pics


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I do not remember which link I found them on. Exact duplicates including the striping and color. My camera is not back from the shop yet.....


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

Just a Waring if you didnt know it already but those clownfish can get pretty aggressive i had to get rid of the one i had


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Most clowns are agressive, but these are mild in comparison. Not as peaceful of percs or oscellaris but not as bad as maroons either.


----------

